# Exclusive Trek/Astana Event in San Jose



## TrekSanJose (Jan 24, 2008)

*Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose​*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Bill Ruffner (408) 264-2453


*AN EVENING WITH BEN COATES*​
Join us for an evening with Ben Coates, Trek’s team liaison to the Astana Professional Cycling Team, on February 20th at the Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose. Our interactive discussion will feature a behind-the-scenes look at the Tour de France, recent developments of the Astana team, and tales from the Pro Tour Circuit.

In addition, we will discuss product development at Trek, and how the latest technologies are being used to propel the Astana team to victory in 2008.










_Ben Coates has worked for Trek since 2003. After graduating from The University of Colorado in Boulder, CO with a degree in Biology and Biochemistry, he worked for Trek as the head mechanic and equipment manager for the Subaru Gary Fisher Team. In 2006, he became an Aftermarket Product Manager and then in early 2007 the Discovery Team Liaison.

In 2008 his title changed to Trek Teams Liaison. His main responsibility is to deliver Trek and Bontrager products to Trek supported teams, namely the Astana Professional Cycling Team. He has worked at the Olympic Games, attended 15 World Cup events on 3 different continents, and has followed the Tour de France from start to finish. _​


*WHEN:* Wednesday, February 20th, 8:00 pm

*WHERE:* The Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose, 503 W. Capitol Expressway, San Jose, CA 95136 (408) 264-2453 https://sanjosetrek.com

RSVP Required and accepted by phone. Space is VERY limited. Refreshments will be provided.


_Posted with permission of RBR Site Manager​_


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Great Event*

I hope Bill and the gang at Trek San Jose do more events like this. It's been a number of weeks since the evening with Ben Coates, but for the record it was entertaining and provocative. Ben didn't pull any punches talking about the Astana/ASO Tour de France situation, rumored tension between Levi and George H. The only subject that didn't come up was the Lemond/Trek falling out.

thanks Bill. I keep forgetting to wear that "Let Levi Ride T-shirt"


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

You know, and I say this honestly, I like the design ideas of the new Madones and the Tete de Course is beautiful, but after the LeMond thing and Treks jumping into the Astana sponsorship I will never buy a Trek bike.

Walsh's books were so overwhelming that I really don't believe anyone with an open mind can doubt that the whole USPS and Discovery operation was dirty and this Burke jacka$$ is jumping into an Astana sponsorship with Bruyneel at the helm. This is after Bruyneel/ Armstrong hires Basso? No sorry.

Did anyone ask Ben Coates if he read From Lance to Landis?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookrider said:


> You know, and I say this honestly, I like the design ideas of the new Madones and the Tete de Course is beautiful, but after the LeMond thing and Treks jumping into the Astana sponsorship I will never buy a Trek bike.
> 
> Walsh's books were so overwhelming that I really don't believe anyone with an open mind can doubt that the whole USPS and Discovery operation was dirty and this Burke jacka$$ is jumping into an Astana sponsorship with Bruyneel at the helm. This is after Bruyneel/ Armstrong hires Basso? No sorry.
> 
> Did anyone ask Ben Coates if he read From Lance to Landis?


To even casual observers, your views on LA and doping are abundantly clear. That's fine, you have the right to those views and to make them known. But there comes a point when making those views known in every possible thread at every occasion becomes hammering the issue and your views home to all, incessantly. 

IMO, there's nothing wrong with being principled and refusing to buy a brand for whatever reason or belief held. But I can't help but think that your stance doesn't have some other motive. Sour grapes because of Armstrong's successes? Maybe because your team/ sponsor didn't do too well on the circuit? Whatever, it's clearly your issue. I just happen to think the more you press and continue to belabor the points, even those in agreement will tire of your rhetoric - no matter how accurate.


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Not what the thread was about*

First off, the point of my post, weeks after the event, was to thank Bill and San Jose Trek for a great evening. I chose not to blog about anything that Ben said, not because he wouldn't stand behind his words, but because this wasn't intended to be a Trek press conference. It was an intimate and interactive evening, and everyone who attended appreciated Ben's candor on many issues (whatever their own opinions).

He talked about Lance and his bikes, but didn't get into and wasn't asked about doping allegations in the Walsh book. He did talk about changes in cycling because of the doping revelations, and felt that riders finally "got it"

Ben is obviously proud of the team at Trek, proud of what they've accomplished with the new Madone, and believes in Johan and the riders who now happen to wear the Astana label. From a corporate perspective, leaving the past behind for a moment (because its pointless to rehash positions that are so polarized), Trek undoubtedly wants a clean program and assurances with any team its associated with.

I love my Cervelo, but the more I look at the Madone, the more I'm building a case for another bike in the stable. Bottom line, I ride the bike not the company. 

No more battling on this thread. Good ideas how to pull the wool over my wife's eyes on another new bike are appreciated though. New bikes are something we all can agree on.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> To even casual observers, your views on LA and doping are abundantly clear..


Good! They should stop arguing then.



PJ352 said:


> That's fine, you have the right to those views and to make them known. ..





PJ352 said:


> But there comes a point when making those views known in every possible thread at every occasion becomes hammering the issue..


You're the arbiter of that point. What about LA hammering the point that Walsh is an effing troll. LeMond is jealous and bitter. Betsy Andreu hates him, and on and on.....

How about on the political scene, GWB hammering home the point that the US doesn't torture, wiretaps require a warrant( then going ahead without one), Cheney, al Queda is connected to Saddam etc etc etc...



PJ352 said:


> and your views home to all, incessantly. ..


Some haven't gotten the message or their reasoning is faulty. LMAO



PJ352 said:


> IMO, there's nothing wrong with being principled and refusing to buy a brand for whatever reason or belief held...


I think it's a very good reason as their willful blindness is disgraceful.



PJ352 said:


> But I can't help but think that your stance doesn't have some other motive.


Obviously that's your prerogative. I happen to find debate and standing up for the underdog entertaining and will do so ad nauseum until the bullying stops or I choose to declare victory.



PJ352 said:


> Sour grapes because of Armstrong's successes?.


Your characterization of Armstrong's *fraud* as a success is what prompted me to respond. Whenever someone weasles something like that in here I will probably respond.



PJ352 said:


> Maybe because your team/ sponsor didn't do too well on the circuit?


I'll let you speculate. What I will say is that "success" on the pro bike circuit has been akin to success in professional wrestling or pornography since 1991. 




PJ352 said:


> Whatever, it's clearly your issue..


It's an issue I currently care about.



PJ352 said:


> I just happen to think the more you press and continue to belabor the points, even those in agreement will tire of your rhetoric - no matter how accurate.


You're funny. I'll take my chances. Why should I give up? Does LA give up with his lies and character assasination and threats? Do the Republicans give up with their relentless lying and assault on the Constitution and the New Deal?

I have many flaws but one thing I learned is that when there is an injustice and you have truth on your side, you never give up.

My suggestion to you is to just turn the channel.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*I can appreciate that people are annoyed by me but*



chasingpixels said:


> He did talk about changes in cycling because of the doping revelations, and felt that riders finally "got it."


This kind of stuff drives me nuts. This euphemistic speaking. They got it? They didn't understand that taking drugs was cheating before.



chasingpixels said:


> and believes in Johan ..


How can anyone believe in that guy? Former Discovery rider Danielson pointed him out as *the* problem with professional cycling.




chasingpixels said:


> Trek undoubtedly wants a clean program..


I doubt it. If they wanted a clean program without a doubt,they's get rid of the dirtiest guy in cycling.



chasingpixels said:


> and assurances with any team its associated with..


Assurances from the guy who was an integral part of the greatest sports fraud in history. 

What the Trek guy said at that presentation is known as "lip service" and he's doing it for financial gain which I find disgusting.

He's pretending that something that happened didn't happen.

There's a reason why children learn about _The Emperor's New Clothes._


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, you win.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookrider said:


> My suggestion to you is to just turn the channel.


Every time I turn the channel, you're on it. That was my point, which you obviously missed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chasingpixels said:


> First off, the point of my post, weeks after the event, was to thank Bill and San Jose Trek for a great evening. I chose not to blog about anything that Ben said, not because he wouldn't stand behind his words, but because this wasn't intended to be a Trek press conference. It was an intimate and interactive evening, and everyone who attended appreciated Ben's candor on many issues (whatever their own opinions).
> 
> He talked about Lance and his bikes, but didn't get into and wasn't asked about doping allegations in the Walsh book. He did talk about changes in cycling because of the doping revelations, and felt that riders finally "got it"
> 
> ...


You're right and I apologize for my part in derailing this thread. 

As far as riding a bike and not the company, I share your views. I think there are many good bikes when coupled with the 'right' cyclist, but sometimes wrong bikes for a certain type of rider. I've ridden the R3 and found it to be a very stiff ride, so I'm surprised that you are considering the Madone. Very different bikes with differing characters, but maybe that's what you seek. 

Can't help with any reasoning with your wife. The only thing I can come up with is that cycling plays a vital role in my mental and physical health and well being, but you don't need two (or more) bikes for that!!


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks for bringing the thread back...*

so we can take it off in another direction ;-)

My Cervelo is actually the SL-SLC, and though it's reputed to be ultra stiff, I find it very comfortable. Some of the credit is probably due to the inherent damping of the Topolino wheels I'm running.

I've also ridden the 08 Madone (5.2 I think, months ago) and liked the ride quality though there were too many variables and not enough time to make any intelligent comparison with the Cervelo. In any event a new Madone would have to be a custom build because I prefer the Campy shift action (fingers and thumb).

I hope to have an interesting Shimano vs. Campy piece on my blog in the not too distant future.

On the question of convincing my wife. I may have to resort to a plea of insanity.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*I didn't miss you're point at all*



PJ352 said:


> Every time I turn the channel, you're on it. That was my point, which you obviously missed.


Go to the Look forum and the topic is Look, the lounge whatever, the general discussion or coaching and it may be on back injuries.

You've missed the point. Trek has made a calculated decision to be a company that's synonymous with drugs and cheating because they think that will help their bottom line. If they wanted to "undoubtedly" be against drugs they could have sponsored a team led by Greg LeMond and riding LeMond bikes. Burke made the decision to go with Armstrong as some "lifetime" Trek athlete. They made their bed and I'm going to hammer them to my hearts content. If you don't like it, go to a non Trek station, or sign up with the truth, the ball is in your court.

It's funny how you didn't have any objection to Burke's self serving lip service about LeMond being posted here. Did you have any objection when they forced LeMond to back down in 2001 even though now, to any thinking person he has been subsequently vindicated.

You don't get to decide when anything is over. And this is the *Trek/ LeMond* thread Their marketing strategy is entirely relevant. They believe having Armstrong endorsing their bikes will help sell more. I'm free to criticise in cyber space and you're free to support frauds and try to undermine other people by invoking this sour grapes bs.

Skip it, close your eyes, change the channel. You do what you have to do and I'll do what I have to do...


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Not yet,*



chasingpixels said:


> Wow, you win.


Is LeMond back in the bike business?

Did LA say he was an unworthy holder of the yellow jersey?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookrider said:


> You don't get to decide when anything is over.


Wrong. I get to decide this 'conversation' is over. Chasingpixels was right that together, our subject matter wasn't what the original thread was about - and I'm not continuing.
Tell ya what, if you want to continue, start a thread and we'll do so, but not here.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chasingpixels said:


> ...rumored tension between Levi and George H....


Just curious, what was this about? I'd never heard it till now.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> Wrong. I get to decide this 'conversation' is over..


But you don't get to decide what this "point" is for me as you suggest in the following.



PJ352 said:


> But there comes a point when making those views known in every possible thread at every occasion becomes hammering the issue and your views home to all, incessantly...





PJ352 said:


> Chasingpixels was right that together, our subject matter wasn't what the original thread was about - and I'm not continuing..


Actually this is what the original thread was about.

QUOTE=TrekSanJose]





*Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose​*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Bill Ruffner (408) 264-2453


*AN EVENING WITH BEN COATES*​
Join us for an evening with Ben Coates, Trek’s team liaison to the Astana Professional Cycling Team, on February 20th at the Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose. Our interactive discussion will feature a behind-the-scenes look at the Tour de France, recent developments of the Astana team, and tales from the Pro Tour Circuit.

In addition, we will discuss product development at Trek, and how the latest technologies are being used to propel the Astana team to victory in 2008.










_Ben Coates has worked for Trek since 2003. After graduating from The University of Colorado in Boulder, CO with a degree in Biology and Biochemistry, he worked for Trek as the head mechanic and equipment manager for the Subaru Gary Fisher Team. In 2006, he became an Aftermarket Product Manager and then in early 2007 the Discovery Team Liaison.

In 2008 his title changed to Trek Teams Liaison. His main responsibility is to deliver Trek and Bontrager products to Trek supported teams, namely the Astana Professional Cycling Team. He has worked at the Olympic Games, attended 15 World Cup events on 3 different continents, and has followed the Tour de France from start to finish. _​


*WHEN:* Wednesday, February 20th, 8:00 pm

*WHERE:* The Trek Bicycle Store of San Jose, 503 W. Capitol Expressway, San Jose, CA 95136 (408) 264-2453 https://sanjosetrek.com

RSVP Required and accepted by phone. Space is VERY limited. Refreshments will be provided.


_Posted with permission of RBR Site Manager​_[/QUOTE]

*It was about a puff job SALES promotion for TREK/ASTANA* I state in my original post that while I like the bikes of both Trek and LeMond, *would never buy one because they have decided they are going to slime true champions like LeMond, and stand behind frauds like Armstrong, and Bruyneel to promote their bikes.*

HOW COULD MY POST BE MORE RELEVANT TO THE TOPIC AT HAND?



chasingpixels said:


> I hope Bill and the gang at Trek San Jose do more events like this. It's been a number of weeks since the evening with Ben Coates, but for the record it was entertaining and provocative. Ben didn't pull any punches talking about the Astana/ASO Tour de France situation, rumored tension between Levi and George H. The only subject that didn't come up was the Lemond/Trek falling out.
> 
> thanks Bill. I keep forgetting to wear that "Let Levi Ride T-shirt"


Chasing Pixels said it was entertaining and *PROVOCATIVE.*





PJ352 said:


> Tell ya what, if you want to continue, start a thread and we'll do so, but not here.


Tell ya what, you do whatever you want to do, that's fine with me. I don't go around telling people how to present their opinions. I may disagree with them and argue them ad nauseum, but it's up to them to decide when they stop or don't stop.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

you know what, you've got me on a roll now.

I would buy a tete de course
I love the trek, fork, seatpost, bottom bracket, the fact that it's made in America, the lifetime warranty.

*BUT I WOULD NEVER BUY ONE BECAUSE OF THE WAY IT IS MARKETED*

see initial post in thread to see Treks marketing strategy and all that means..

maybe this bad reader/speaker Burke will get this message...


----------

